# nie wiem od czego zacząć



## djkrissy

So-nie wiem od czego 
zaczac.Przykro mi,ze zwatpiles w nasza milosc i ze nadal myslisz ze 
nic do ciebie nie czulam.Its not true!!!Zabolalo mnie to jak napisales 
mi,ze nigdy Cie nie kochalam i ze jestem KLAMCA!Ale to jest Twoje 
zdanie na moj temat.Czy ty myslisz ze gdybym cie nie kochala,to 
poszlabym z toba do lozka-NIE!!!To sie robi tylko z milosci.Ale nie 
wiem za kogo ty mnie uwazasz?W kazdym razie chwile ktore przezylam z 
toba byly dla mnie cudowne i zostana w mojej pamieci nazawsze.Chce 
zebys wiedzial,ze niczego nie zaluje i ciesze sie ze moglam cie 
poznac.kiedy przyjechalam do domu,przez dwa tygodnie bylo mi bardzo 
ciezko.Caly czas myslalam o tobie i plakalam!Rodzice zabronili mi 
wracac do anglii.Oni mysla ze ja caly czas cpalam(smoking ganja with 
you.Nie wierza mi,podobnie jak ty!!!Chcialabym zebys byl 
najszczesliwszy na swiecie bo zaslugujesz na to bardziej niz ja.Leszek 
napisal Ci te wiadomosci bo martwil sie o mnie.Calymi dniami lezalam w 
lozku i plakalam o ciebie.Nikt nie wiedzial co mi jest a ja nic nie 
mowilam.uwierz mi ja nic nie wiedzialam o tych wiadomosciach do 
ciebie!!!Bylo mi przykro bo nikt nie wiedzial co nas laczylo.Leszek 
bardzo mnie kocha i nie chcial zebym zmarnila sobie zycie.Wiem ze 
teraz ty Chriss mnie nienawidzisz i masz zal do mnie ze nie wrocilam 
do anglii.But you give mi only one mount!!!Chriss prosze wybacz mi 
wszystko.Ja naprawde bylam szczesliwa z toba!!!DLACZEGO POZWOLILES MI 
ODEJSC???Teraz musisz zyc swoim zyciem i zapomniec mnie.Ja bede 
pracowac od wrzesnia.Lekka praca i dobre pieniadze.Chce skonczyc tez 
studia bo to moje marzenie.Robie tez prawo jazdy,mowilam Ci?Tobie tez 
zycze wszystkiego co najlepsze.Be happy!!!DZIEKUJE ZA WSZYSTKO!!!      

SORRY A BIT LESS OF THE ISH 

Thankyou everyone who helps me on this one this is a big deal in my life!


----------



## Jana337

OK, let me start but it is harder than the last time because I do not understand some parts very clearly.

I don't know where to start. I am sorry to hear that you had doubts (?) about our love and that you still believe that I do not like you. It is not true! It hurt me when you wrote that I had never loved you and that I was a liar! But it is just a figment of your imagination (?). Do you think that I would have slept with you if I didn't love you? NO!!! This is done just out of love. But I don't know who do you think I am? Every moment spent with you was pleasant and it will remain engraved in my memory forever. I want you to know that I do not regret having met you. I felt terribly more than two weeks after I returned home. My parents did not allow me to return to England. They think that I was smoking ganja with you all the time. They do not trust me, like you! I want you to be the happiest person in the world because you deserve it more than me (?). Leszek wrote you a message because he was worried abou tme. I spent whole days crying in bed because of you. No one knew what was going on and I did not say anything. Please believe me, I did not know anything about the messages you got. I felt sorry because no one knew what ??? us. Leszek likes me very much and he does not want me to ruin my life. I don't know that you hate me now and that you are sad that I did not go back to England. But give me just one month (?). Chriss, please excuse me. I was really happy with you. WHY DID YOU LET ME LEAVE? Now you will live your life and forget about me. I will start working in September. Easy work and good money. I want to quit school because it is the bane of my life. I will also get the driving licence, did I tell you? I wish you the best of luck. Be happy. Thank you for everything.

Not perfect but you get the idea.  I hope some Polish forer@s butt in soon to iron out some remaining problems.

Jana


----------



## djkrissy

Thankyou Jana, I think you are wonderful at what you do! It makes sense to me!!


----------



## Little_Me

Jana, you did a great job, really! But let me add some neccesary things to make this translation a bit more faithful, ok?



			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> I don't know where to start. I am sorry [to hear] that you had doubts [*meaning: lost your faith] about our love and that you still believe that I do not like you didn't feel anything to you. It is not true! It hurt me when you wrote that I had never loved you and that I was a liar! But it is just a figment of your imagination your opinion about me [*I guess said to stress that it's only your opinion but you have right to have it]. Do you think that I would have slept with you if I didn't love you? NO!!! This is done just out of love [*not sure how Jana understood it, but the girl clearly stresses that in her opinion sex is possible only when two people are in love with each other!]. But I don't know who do you think I am? Anyway, every moment spent with you was pleasant wonderful [*definitely in her opinion more than pleasant, cause she used word 'cudowne'- wonderful, amazing, marvellous] and it will remain engraved in my memory forever. I want you to know that I do not regret having met you anything and I'm glad that I met you. I felt terribly more than two weeks after I returned home. My parents did not allow me to return to England. They think that I was smoking ganja with you all the time. They do not trust [believe] me, just like you! I want you to be the happiest person in the world because you deserve it more than me [*meaning she wishes you all the best because she thinks you really deserves it, much more than, in her opinion, she does]. Leszek wrote you a message those messages because he was worried about me. I spent whole days crying in bed because of you. No one knew what was going on and I did not say anything. Please believe me, I did not know anything about the messages you got. I felt sorry because no one knew what was between us. Leszek likes loves me very much and he does not want me to ruin my life. I don't know that you hate me now, Chriss and that you are sad [*meaning rather to bear a grudge, not only to be just sad] that I did not go back to England. But give me just one month (?)[*She wrote it in English, I don't know what it was supposed to mean!]. Chriss, please excuse forgive me everything. I was really happy with you. WHY DID YOU LET ME LEAVE? Now you will [have to] live your life and forget about me. I will start working in September. Easy work and good money. I want to quit finish [!!!*not quit, not give up, just the opposite!] school because it is the bane of my life my dream. I will [*not in the future, now] also get the driving licence, did I tell you? I wish you the best of luck. Be happy. Thank you for everything./quote]
> 
> I hope these little changes make it more precise.
> Take care and good luck Chriss!
> Lil'Me


----------



## Thomas1

I was trying to respond to this thread two wimes but each time I did some translation my computer went down,  I hope this time it will not. 


			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> OK, let me start but it is harder than the last time because I do not understand some parts very clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where to start. I am sorry to hear that you had doubts started doubting (?) about our love and that you still believe that I do not like you/that I haven't felt anything to you. It is not true! It hurt me when you wrote that I had never loved you and that I was a liar! But it is just a figment of your imagination/your opinion (?). Do you think that I would have slept with you if I didn't love you?/if I hadn't loved you? NO!!! This is done just out of love. But I don't know who do you think I am? Every moment spent with you was pleasant and it will remain engraved in my memory forever. I want you to know that I do not regret having met you/anything and I'm happy that I met you. I felt terribly more than two weeks after I returned home. I was thinking about you and I cried! My parents did not allow me to return to England. They think that I was smoking ganja with you all the time. They do not trust me, like you! I want you to be the happiest person in the world because you deserve it more than me (?) . Leszek wrote you a message/these messages because he was worried about me. I spent whole days crying in bed because of you. No one knew what was going on with me and I did not say anything. Please believe me, I did not know anything about the messages you got. I felt sorry because no one knew what ??? us/that there really was something between you and me. Leszek likes me very much and he does not want me to ruin my life. I don't know that you hate me nowNow I know you, Chriss, hate me and that you are sad/grudge me that I did not go back to England. But give me just one month (?) (I think so ). Chriss, please excuse me/forgive me everything. I was really happy with you. WHY DID YOU LET ME LEAVE? Now you will live your life and forget about me. I will start working in September. Easy work and good money. I want to quit school because it is the bane of my lifetake up (or start or finish literarly the last one) studies since its my dream. I will also get the driving licence, did I tell you? I wish you the best of luck. Be happy. Thank you for everything.
> 
> Not perfect but you get the idea.  I hope some Polish forer@s butt in soon to iron out some remaining problems.
> 
> Jana


 
Tom

EDIT:haha it looks like Little Me beat me to the punch.


----------



## Little_Me

Thomas1 said:
			
		

> EDIT:haha it looks like Little Me beat me to the punch.



 I felt your breath on my back, Thomas, and I knew I had to hurry! But it's funny how similar our corrections are; while reading yours I felt something like deja vu


----------



## Jana337

> .Chce skonczyc tez studia bo to moje marzenie.


Aaaaaaaaah, so it is her dream? Oh my, and I was so sure! It really sounds like something negative. 

Jana


----------



## Thomas1

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaah, so it is her dream? Oh my, and I was so sure! It really sounds like something negative.
> 
> Jana


I would tend to think that a person urging this sentence (in the context of this message) is either full of determination or simply declares she wants to go to a uni, maybe the whole tone of this message led you astray.

Tom


----------

